# Classical Music on Youtube



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Are there any classical music videos on youtube that you really think are well done? It could be a live performance that is engaging to watch the players with, or simply a picture or other film footage that goes along with the music in a very appropriate way. Either way, you like watching it, not just listening to it.

I'll show you an example (Music by Scriabin):





Whoever was doing the video footage sampling was very artistic, and it fit the music.

Please give videos! To keep the data level low on the page, I suggest you posting it as a link, unlike what I have done above.


----------



## PaulmtAZ (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I love watching the videos that medicitv Post on youtube.


----------



## PaulmtAZ (Jan 17, 2014)

I love this performance of Tchaikovsky's SDF


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I do get disappointed when most of the uploaders just place a static picture for the entire video. I have no engaging exceptions at the moment however.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I like watching Carlos Kleiber conduct - it is wonderful to see how he energised an orchestra. There are some excellent clips of him conducting Beethoven


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Penderecki conducting Szymanowski's beautiful violin concerto.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

*A Public Service Announcement*

Stop the planet.

Lang Lang actually plays with some reserve while performing Schubert's Dalle 3 Marce Militari D733 No. 1 four hands with Baremboim. Would you bahleeve it?

Now back to your regularly scheduled program and planet alignment


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

*Reflets dans l'eau by Claude Debussy*

There are lots of videos produced by people having played classical piano pieces on electronic keyboards, then animating the results.

This vid, though, has been produced by the piece nicely performed by the pianist on an acoustic piano, and the recording subsequently animated by software I hadn't seen. And, I thought the video appropriate for this thread.





^ Reflets dans l'eau ("reflections in the water") by Claude Debussy, performed by pianist, James Boyk, in 1984 at the Dabney Lounge at the California Institute of Technology, where he was Pianist in Residence.

Edit: see youtube notes.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

A bit of a classical music video here. I think it is interesting without being pretentious.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Rhythm said:


> There are lots of videos produced by people having played classical piano pieces on electronic keyboards, then animating the results.
> 
> This vid, though, has been produced by the piece nicely performed by the pianist on an acoustic piano, and the recording subsequently animated by software I hadn't seen. And, I thought the video appropriate for this thread.


Yeah, I hate listening to those ones that are with electric piano, they almost always are computerized playing anyhow. Thanks for the share! It's nice to hear an actual recording that is simply put to animation rather than the other way around.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

@greenmamba your video there reminds me of a project we did at my University a few years ago, take a look at this:

Debussy _choreographed_:


----------



## PaulmtAZ (Jan 17, 2014)

Brahms Piano Quartet Op. 25


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful music, performer, video...


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> … Debussy _choreographed_:


I _loved_ that, naturally  Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Astronomical images really capture my imagination, and, in this video, the moon is featured. An image or two I think has been pulled from NASA's library, and it looks like a few were photoshopped.

When I listen to this piece here at the desk, I seem to want to levitate just a bit from my chair during those measures as violins keep ascending with harp and flutes, then cascade, together. (You'll see credits at the end of the video.)


----------

